# Help needed- does anyone live close to San Diego, California?



## seesul (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear all,

I´ve found a grave of one US flyer who was KIA over my born town in 1944 and was exhumed and reburied in USA later. I´d like to have a pic of his grave that is at Ft. Rosecrans National Cemetery, San Diego, CA.
Should someone live close and should he be able to take few pics of his grave, here are the details:

Sgt. William R. Mays, KIA 8/29/1944, section J, site 187
and
Mays, William R, SGT USAAF, Plot: J 187, bur. 04/05/1951 Fort Rosecrans National Cemetery - Surnames M - San Diego County, California

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2010)

I can go down there in a few months from now, if no one else does.


----------



## seesul (Jan 14, 2010)

O.K. Thank you for your willingness!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2010)

I get down there about once a year in the summer. I can try when I get down there next, unless syscom gets there first


----------



## seesul (Jan 14, 2010)

O.K. Eric, thanks also to you!


----------



## Flash_Taco (May 12, 2010)

Hi, I live in SD, do you still need the picture?


----------



## seesul (May 12, 2010)

Flash_Taco said:


> Hi, I live in SD, do you still need the picture?



For sure! Thank you for you offer!


----------



## Flash_Taco (May 13, 2010)

No Problem,

I've been wanting to make a trip to Point Loma which is near the cemetery and I belive next Saturday might be possible. Are you related to this pilot? (I am intrigued) Also, do you need any particular angle for the picture?

Regards.


----------



## seesul (May 17, 2010)

Thank you very much for your willingness and I really appreciate it! I don´t need any pics from a special angle. 5-6 nice pics of the whole grave and the grave stone itself would be fine.
No I´m not related with William. He´s one of the 41 US flyboys who were KIA during the battle over my born town (8-B-17s and 1 B-24 downed).
Just to save the words here are few links:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...gram-65th-anniversary-commemration-19808.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/august-29-1944-museum-sanov-czech-republic-9882.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...about-loss-20th-sqdn-aug-29-1944-a-19602.html

btw, I´m going to pick up an American at the Vienna airport tomorrow. He will spend 10 days here. His uncle (tail gunner) was KIA aboard the same plane as William Mays...

My e-mail address is [email protected]

Thank you again!


----------



## Flash_Taco (May 17, 2010)

The forum was not working for a few days it seems and I needed to check the grave directions here. Anyhow, I just headed there with my fiance and we found William. It was a very nice and quiet noon at Fort Rosecrans. I just had time to re size one of the pics which I am posting here to share with the forum, and will send the rest to you tomorrow.

Regards.


----------



## seesul (May 17, 2010)

Flash_Taco said:


> The forum was not working for a few days it seems and I needed to check the grave directions here. Anyhow, I just headed there with my fiance and we found William. It was a very nice and quiet noon at Fort Rosecrans. I just had time to re size one of the pics which I am posting here to share with the forum, and will send the rest to you tomorrow.
> 
> Regards.



Thank you very much my friend. We´re just having my American friend on visit so I´ll show him this pic tomorrow.
Thx a lot my friend!
Btw...is there any chance to find his family members?

Roman


----------



## seesul (May 18, 2010)

Dear Juan Carlos,

I got your pics by e-mail today.
So this way I want to thgank you for you outstanding willingness!

Roman


----------



## timshatz (May 18, 2010)

Nice job Flash. Good move.


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2010)

Flash, you da man!


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2010)

Excellent, Flash. Thanks for helping Roman out!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for your extra effort Flash.


----------



## Flash_Taco (May 19, 2010)

Gentlemen,

Thanks you for the kind words, it was actually great to be involved in this since (and not to sound pretentious) I feel now kind of part of history, not in an active way perhaps, but just as part of a string that connects the past of the many heroes that sacrificed their lives for our present peace and freedom, kind of not being just an expectator if you know what I mean.

Roman,

Thank you very much for the image, it’s a true gem. 


Regards.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 20, 2010)

No pretentions indicated, Flash (great handle, by the way!)! Thanks for helpin out! If this had been 16 years ago, I would've taken them myself (stationed at Point Loma sub base). Man...memories....has it really been that long ago?


----------



## seesul (May 22, 2010)

Hello Flash_taco!

I´m just having my American frind on visit here...as I said, his uncle Dudley was killed aboard this machine as Bill Mays was the same day...very touching moments.
I´ll post picures taken during his visit...hope next week. I´m going to bring him to the Vienna Airport tomorrow...as he leaves for the states on Tuesday.


----------



## Flash_Taco (May 26, 2010)

Alien (I hope you don't live in AZ with that nickname...)

Thanks for liking my nickname, you are probably missing the San Diegan "fish tacos" that are the best in the world, aren't you? Hopefully when you visit you can just shoot me a mail and get together to go taking photos or having lunch (I'll spare the tacos) 

Roman,

Wonderful, you are really lucky to be around people that Im sure can tell you stories that some of us can only imagine. Give your friend my honest respect. BTW, I will send you some more pics from Rosecrans in case you need them for a publication; they depict a more general view of the place. Also I took photos from the memorial dedicated to the brave men of the USS. Wassp which I will be sharing with the forum soon.

One more question: I seem to remember a post where you state you know Lt. Sweep Vejtasa? He is one of my heroes!

Regards.


----------



## seesul (May 26, 2010)

Flash_Taco said:


> Alien (I hope you don't live in AZ with that nickname...)
> Roman,
> 
> Wonderful, you are really lucky to be around people that Im sure can tell you stories that some of us can only imagine. Give your friend my honest respect. BTW, I will send you some more pics from Rosecrans in case you need them for a publication; they depict a more general view of the place. Also I took photos from the memorial dedicated to the brave men of the USS. Wassp which I will be sharing with the forum soon.
> ...


 Hello Juan Carlos,
yep, you can send me more pics from Rosecrans, I´ll appreciate them.
As for Stanley Swede Vejtasa- he sent me some pics pretty soon after I got in touch with his daughter http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/sbd-against-a6m3-story-stanley-vejtasa-10846-3.html but since that time no answer from him or his daughter...


----------



## Flash_Taco (Jun 2, 2010)

Just as announced, I want to share these with the forum. I took them while visiting William a couple of weeks ago. The first portraits a memorial for the brave men of the USS, WASP lost in Guadacanal, the second is a memorial to the Ommaney Bay. The last one is a panoramic of the graveyard overlooking the San Diego Bay (Nice place for an eternal rest)

Regards.


----------

